# anyone dove out of dauphin island lately



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

5 of us are going night-diving tonight for flounder. anyone have a report on the water clarity, currentsouth of dauphin island to 20 miles.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

we dove the tripple rig this past saturday, viz was good down to 35ft, after that it was thick as snot all thw ay down to the sand.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

not what i wanted to hear. thanks for the heads up


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any of you boys over that way wanna give up some numbers for some good spots to dive? oke


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

One of my favorite spots dude, shot a monstersnap off this couple weeks ago.Good luck, leave a couple there for me and don't shoot my big flounder down there...trying to plump'm up.

30 11.2500 88 03.0336


----------

